# Aux input?



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I just picked up my '05 M6 Black/Black beast yesterday, I couldn't be more thrilled with my new car!!! It's the most fun I've ever had driving.

As I was doing the typical "new car owner" thing, pushing every button, looking in every crevice, etc. I noticed what appears to be an aux input coming from the inside of the center console, right where the CD spaces are, there is a hole, with a small headphone jack plug thing on a wire that dissapears back into the hole. What the heck is this? I can't figure it out for the life of me, the only thing I could think of was a hidden Aux input, but when I plugged in my iPod and pushed every button on the radio in every configuration I can think of, still nothing.... any ideas?

Does everyone have these? I looked around on the forums, and other websites, haven't been able to dig up any real info. Just curious...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Uhhhhhhh? I'v never heard of this. bought it used?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh yeh and welcome. happy killing.:cheers


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

Yea, I bought it used.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

that is an outlet for pluging in cell phone chargers, radar and stuff like that


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

oops did not read the whole post. must be somthing the other buyer rigged up:cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> oops did not read the whole post. must be somthing the other buyer rigged up:cheers


:agree 
Sounds kinda shady.


----------



## 04GoatBoy (Jun 22, 2006)

Maybe something like this WAS installed and later removed: http://www.stackedgoat.com/products.html#Anchor_new2

People put the jacks anywhere and the radio can be swapped out when done.

Pull the HU out and look on the back for a connector glued to the top of the stock connector. If it is there you could hook it back up.


----------

